# Did Russ beat the emperor?



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

i saw somewhere that i guess Leman Russ beat the emperor in a fight, you got to be kidding me.. is this true.. was it retcon or something, was it even a fight?? i need to know.....

did russ really beat the emperor in a fight????


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

No he didn't. Russ beat the Emperor in a drinking and eating contest, but was beaten in a duel before he swore loyalty to the Emperor. I have no idea where you got that bit of information, but let us end it here before the mighty fluff-wrath-of-fluffiness of Baron of Child-of-the-Emperor descends upon this thread.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

No. When the emperor discovered Russ, Russ posed him three challenges, eating, Drinking, and after Russ won these first two, The Emp called him nothing more than a drunken glutton, Russ took great offence, and challenged him to a fight, the Emp one hit KO'd him.

At which Russ conceded the Emperor is his father.


----------



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

oh wait i forgot about that fight... but didn't the emperor use a powerglove to defeat russ


----------



## Gree (Jun 13, 2010)

Emperorguard500 said:


> oh wait i forgot about that fight... but didn't the emperor use a powerglove to defeat russ


The Emperor could have defeated Russ with one hand behind his back if he wanted to. He's the God-Emperor of Mankind for crying out loud. The only one who stood any kind of chance against the Emperor was Horus being powered by the Dark Gods and even he was defeated once the Emperor got serious after the Custodes/Terminator/Ollanius Pius's sacrifice.


----------



## vash1023 (Nov 15, 2010)

yes he did hit him with a power fist, but the repulsor feild was turned off.

if it wasant leman wouldnt have a head left.


----------

